# Trail Blazers draft work out



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The Portland Trail Blazers will be holding a draft workout tomorrow, Thursday, April 28th, at the Blazers Practice Facility. 

The players working out are listed below:

David Lucas, Oregon State

Jason Maxiell, Cincinnati

Glen McGowan, Pepperdine


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

On Friday, Canzano will have an article accusingly asking why Nash hasn't *drafted* one of them yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

No, he'll lambast Nash for not working out Chris Paul... yet.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Wrong again he'll have some article about a Promise to some 8th grader for the 2011 draft.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Add Seamus Boxley to that list as well....


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

I wouldent take anyone of them even in the 2nd round


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

david lucas signed as a undrafted rookie FA :banana: 

are me and hap the only ones that see this as a good connection with the community???

His father played during our glory years for our team


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

OT: The Lakers are bringing in Sun Sun Ming next week. I thought he wasn't entering?


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> david lucas signed as a undrafted rookie FA :banana:
> 
> are me and hap the only ones that see this as a good connection with the community???
> 
> His father played during our glory years for our team


is there a link to this?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Add Seamus Boxley to that list as well....


for those of you that dont know, he played at Portland State.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

theres no link, its just what me and hap have been saying for a little while that SHOULD happen


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> theres no link, its just what me and hap have been saying for a little while that SHOULD happen


ohhh... i was all "WHUHUH!?!"


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I don't like david lucas. I am a duck, he is a beaver. When he was little he picked on my big sister on the school bus. I would say when he was in about 3rd grade. Then my mom yelled at him and he cried.



All that aside, he is an alright player, but definitely not worth our 1st round pick, 2nd round is debateable.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sabas4mvp said:


> I don't like david lucas. I am a duck, he is a beaver. When he was little he picked on my big sister on the school bus. I would say when he was in about 3rd grade. Then my mom yelled at him and he cried.
> 
> 
> 
> All that aside, he is an alright player, but definitely not worth our 1st round pick, 2nd round is debateable.




I'll remind people that it was brought up that we look at him as a free agent this summer. Not a 1st OR 2nd round pick.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

ok this is the last time i try to say this!!!!!

WE ARE NOT SAYING THE BLAZERS SHOULD DRAFT DAVID LUCAS!!!

we are simply saying when he goes undrafted we should sign him up as a wonderful PR move

Reasons why:
-Hes a Tigard kid
-went to OSU and was there best player(easy for oregonians to identify with)
-His daddy played on the blazers glory days team
-hes blue collar and doesnt have a bad thing on his rep drug/crime wise
-knows he has to work his butt off to make it in the NBA


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> I don't like david lucas. I am a duck, he is a beaver. When he was little he picked on my big sister on the school bus. I would say when he was in about 3rd grade. Then my mom yelled at him and he cried.


When I was in 2nd grade I got sent home from school for taking a leak on the playground before recess started. I no way, shape, or form, would I say that that particular incident is definitive of the man I am today. See my point?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> I don't like david lucas. I am a duck, he is a beaver. When he was little he picked on my big sister on the school bus. I would say when he was in about 3rd grade. Then my mom yelled at him and he cried.
> 
> All that aside, he is an alright player, but definitely not worth our 1st round pick, 2nd round is debateable.



Wow. That's completely irrelevant.

And for the n-th time, nobody has suggested he's a 1st round pick or even an early 2nd round pick. People have suggested picking him up as a free agent signee.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

stupendous said:


> When I was in 2nd grade I got sent home from school for taking a leak on the playground before recess started. I no way, shape, or form, would I say that that particular incident is definitive of the man I am today. See my point?


You, sir, are in denial. That incident has shaped your entire life. All of us here are completely familiar with your little 'problem' back in Grade 2, and the ways you've tried to compensate for it ever since. You aren't fooling anyone. 

barfo


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

barfo said:


> You, sir, are in denial. That incident has shaped your entire life. All of us here are completely familiar with your little 'problem' back in Grade 2, and the ways you've tried to compensate for it ever since. You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> barfo


Damn, you are on to me!! :curse:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Signing a player that is never going to even get activated form the IR, let alone play meaningful minutes isn't a good PR move. PR isn't going to increase because David Lucus is sitting in the 2nd row right next to Ha's interpreter.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

i think portland is willing to do anything to improve their PR and relationship with the fans at this point, besides whats wrong with Lucas being our 15th man? I definately think he deserves a chance at least in training camp. its not a money issue, he could make as much or even more in europe next year


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> well thats your opinion


And a valid one. Does anyone really care if we have a local boy that doesn't play on the team. Remember when we had Dan Dickau. Did you care that he was some local boy? I didn't, and I don't think that the media really catches on or cares about it either. 

If we could obtain a quality player...who actually plays a significant role on the team...then I understand the logic. However, I think that winning is much more important to the fans. Plus, not that many NBA players are from Portland.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> i think portland is willing to do anything to improve their PR and relationship with the fans at this point, besides whats wrong with Lucas being our 15th man? I definately think he deserves a chance at least in training camp. its not a money issue, he could make as much or even more in europe next year


 If the Blazers want to work him out this summer, by all means, I think they should. If he proves himself, give him a spot on the summer league roster. If he proves himself, then bring him to camp, and then if he proves himself to be worthy (outside of being related to Maurice Lucus), then sign him. I don't feel he's good enough to make it that far, but if he is, then I have zero problem signing him.

If he were to get that far and was our 15th man who never got off the IR, then I still see it being zero help in terms of PR.

More importantly, if he gets on because the Blazers think it's a good PR move, I would lose a lot of respect for Nash. I don't want some PR move taking the place of a player who the Blazers feel would have a better chance of helping Portland in the long-term.

Basically, if Lucus is good enough based on talent and talent alone, then sign him up, I have no problem with that. If he makes the team for any other reason than Nash thinking he's one of the top 15 players we can have in terms of improving Portland long-term, then I'd be very upset.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

dickau went to gonzaga, technically thats not portland or oregon. Im just as fine if they dont sign lucas. Im just saying it could help PR in some ways. if no one agrees with the lucas signing or at least an invitation to training camp, then what about a trade for freddie jones? they are both from portland areas and youd be lieing if you really thought it wouldnt help PR even a tiny bit


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> dickau went to gonzaga, technically thats not portland or oregon.


Dickau is from Vancouver, which is a Portland suburb...



> Im just saying it could help PR in some ways. if no one agrees with the lucas signing or at least an invitation to training camp, then what about a trade for freddie jones?


Yea and look at all the good PR that Damon brings  .....If we bring in Freddie it will be more because he is a good player than a local boy...We already had Damon as the local boy and most the fans in Portland can't stand him....


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

the fans cant stand damon because of his off the court problems and because there were such high expectations of him. Lucas or jones wouldnt have nearly as much pressure on them


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ZagFan and Perfection are dead on. We've had multiple local boys on our roster and they've either had no affect or a negative one.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> the fans cant stand damon because of his off the court problems and because there were such high expectations of him. Lucas or jones wouldnt have nearly as much pressure on them


Jones would have expectation to be our starting SG, and if he didn't live up to being a SG that could help us win, people wouldnt' want him playing.

Lucus would have no expectations and probably live up to them, no advantage there.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

You can consider Frahm a local boy as well, being from Battle Ground....

I don't see fans flocking to the games to watch him get in his 2 minutes a game...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

On the contrary, The local boy Damon tends to give me more ulcers then give me a reason to go see a game. If anything it is productive players who brings wins which makes the team more pleasurable to watch, not local players.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> You can consider Frahm a local boy as well, being from Battle Ground....
> 
> I don't see fans flocking to the games to watch him get in his 2 minutes a game...



actually, considering that neither Dickau or Frahm were even known people in Portland before they went to Gonzaga, neither one is really a "local" boy. Thats one of the things that was funniest about the Blazers and the media here acting like Dickau was a "local boy returning" to Portland.

8 years ago, hardly anyone here knew who Dan Dickau was, cept those who just want to say they did to be difficult and try to prove this wrong.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Tince said:


> ZagFan and Perfection are dead on. We've had multiple local boys on our roster and they've either had no affect or a negative one.


Damon has had a positive impact on the community. He has donated a TON of $$$ to the youth of Portland, probably more than any other Trail Blazer ever has.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

hasoos said:


> On the contrary, The local boy Damon tends to give me more ulcers then give me a reason to go see a game. If anything it is productive players who brings wins which makes the team more pleasurable to watch, not local players.


 Apparently some Beaver fans disagree. I for one like the Beavers, but the college a player went to should have zero impact on if a team signs him or not.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> actually, considering that neither Dickau or Frahm were even known people in Portland before they went to Gonzaga, neither one is really a "local" boy. Thats one of the things that was funniest about the Blazers and the media here acting like Dickau was a "local boy returning" to Portland.
> 
> 8 years ago, hardly anyone here knew who Dan Dickau was,


I had no clue who Davis Lucus was 8 years ago, and I don't think many people did either.

I fully agree with you about the way Portland treated Dickau, it was stupid. 




> cept those who just want to say they did to be difficult and try to prove this wrong.


Oh the irony....


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Damon has had a positive impact on the community. He has donated a TON of $$$ to the youth of Portland, probably more than any other Trail Blazer ever has.


 I agree...

I've stood up for Damon more than most around here. I think he doesn't get near the credit he deserves for the things he's done around this city. However, my point was that overall Damon is viewed as a negative by the fans, so he's not a great PR move.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> I had no clue who Davis Lucus was 8 years ago, and I don't think many people did either.
> 
> I fully agree with you about the way Portland treated Dickau, it was stupid.
> 
> ...


being able to argue with facts and logic isn't the same as just saying "well I stood next to him, he's not 6'8" " or taking what WAS being discussed (picking him up as a free agent as the 12-15th man (read: not a terribly important position on the team) and turning it into an implied crusade that we need David Lucas to improve attendance...or that we should just get other former blazer's sons also...or people basically acting like the *only* reason people think he should be on the team is _because_ of who his father is (when it's been said he'll probably be brought in and given a chance, and IF HE EARNS IT, a spot on the roster).

It's more that Pritchard himself said he'd like more Mark Madsen type players, and David Lucas could be that kind of guy. That kind of guy goes over big with fans, because he hustles all the time (see: Ruben ) and doesn't ***** (see: well, basically travis, Ha, telfair and Viktor). So getting Lucas would most likely get that player (it's not like he's a bum or a no talent hack) and also the fact he's Maurice Lucas's son is a bonus.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Dan Dickau got alot of aplause at games i dont know if that counts as PR but he got the crowd pumped up


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazerben4 said:


> Dan Dickau got alot of aplause at games i dont know if that counts as PR but he got the crowd pumped up


PR goes a long way, and it's not just as black and white as both sides here are making it out to be. 

I know some fans would like the team to re-sign James Thomas. Like David will most likely be, he wasn't drafted, and is a little "under-sized" for the PF spot. But as the 12th-15th man, who gives a flying crap?

This isn't a case of Pete Rose Jr here, or Ted Williams JR. Both of which absolutely sucked, and were obvious PR stunts by the respective teams who signed them. David Lucas (and James Thomas) has a role in the NBA. He's a hustle player, who's going to be a Mark Madsen type player. It's a lost art in the NBA, a role player who's not a dip stick. 

If David Lucas makes the Trail Blazers (or any other team) it'll be because he earned it. Either that or the team realized that the player they wanted to keep over him (Let's say James Thomas for ****s and giggles) could get a better opportunity elsewhere, and wanted to go.

I don't think David Lucas, if he makes the team, is going ot be beating out a future star in the league, or even a decent player. He's going to be going for a spot on the roster that's most likely going to see bupkiss.

but than again, fans have been wrong before (see: Outlaw. see: Ha.)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Damon has had a positive impact on the community. He has donated a TON of $$$ to the youth of Portland, probably more than any other Trail Blazer ever has.


Was this before or after his run in's with the law?

He's done a lot but is was it a ploy to get back in good with the fans, who call him selfish.......


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> It's more that Pritchard himself said he'd like more Mark Madsen type players, and David Lucas could be that kind of guy.


If you want Lucas here that's fine, but what has he done to consider himself a Madsen type player...Because he wasn't that in college, he was a go-to-guy on a bad team....



> So getting Lucas would most likely get that player (it's not like he's a bum or a no talent hack) and also the fact he's Maurice Lucas's son is a bonus.


Never said he was a bum or had no talent, just that he doesn't have enough talent to make it to the NBA...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> actually, considering that neither Dickau or Frahm were even known people in Portland before they went to Gonzaga, neither one is really a "local" boy. Thats one of the things that was funniest about the Blazers and the media here acting like Dickau was a "local boy returning" to Portland.


A large percentage of fans are from the Vancouver area and are well in tune about Dickau, look at all the media coverage he is getting from Portland media now that he's doing good.....

But since he was on the end of the bench (like Lucas would be) no one really paid much attention to him....


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

actually if you watched any osu games this year it seemed like during parts of the season that Dewitz actually stepped up into the "go to guy" you speak of


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> If you want Lucas here that's fine, but what has he done to consider himself a Madsen type player...Because he wasn't that in college, he was a go-to-guy on a bad team....
> 
> Never said he was a bum or had no talent, just that he doesn't have enough talent to make it to the NBA...


Bad teams don't make the NIT tournament. 

Bad teams don't beat UW by 17 points while your go-to guy scores 23 and grabs 10 rebounds.

Take away the Prairie View A&M game, where he only played about 35 seconds, and he averaged 18.5 pts and 7 rebounds. I'd say he's at least got a shot in the NBA to catch on the end of somebody's roster. He's certainly not so talentless that you can write him off already.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I can't back you up here ZagFan. OSU wasn't a bad team this year. They won some good games, had a winning record, and made it to the post-season. Considering where OSU's program was a couple years ago, they've really came a long way.

Yes they struggled on the road, looking like a very young team (which they weren't), but I attribute that to them being used to losing on the road. I think that program gained a ton of confidence and they should have a similar year next year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Bad teams don't make the NIT tournament.


Yeah, they do.

I take back my statement that they were BAD team and replace it with MEDIOCRE....



> Bad teams don't beat UW by 17 points while your go-to guy scores 23 and grabs 10 rebounds.


A team can beat any other team on any given night....

Lucas reminds me of Sam Clancy for USC a couple years back, had respectable college careers, but just don't have the size nor the skill to be able to play in the NBA....

And you guys act like I have some agenda towards Lucas, I don't, I just don't think he is good enough to play on the team, let alone waste a roster spot for just because he has ties to the organization....


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

well zags based on your adam morrison stance, i think some people dont know what to think sometimes


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> well zags based on your adam morrison stance, i think some people dont know what to think sometimes


I don't understand how Adam Morrison correlates to this discussion?


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

it corresponds in how you think adam morrison is the almighty next larry bird and wont admit any faults that he as, its as if you believe he is the next jesus


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> it corresponds in how you think adam morrison is the almighty next larry bird and wont admit any faults that he as, its as if you believe he is the next jesus


this pertains to David Lucas' NBA ability how?


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

it doesnt per se, but imo it skews my credibility of you because you can be so in love with morrison and think he is god, but he isnt and you cant handle that.

I really dont care about this david lucas talk anymore, i never said he was a cant miss prospect. just imo i believe he would improve PR to the average joe fans whether it be a lot or a teaspoon. I see other peoples points for the roster spots going to someone else possibly with more potential. IT was just an idea i thought of and im going to defend the pluses i see in such a move, but i do agree with some of the minuses.

So with that said this will be my last david lucas post as its gettign annoying and becoming a :boxing: 

The pluses of bringing in David Lucas:
-fathers relation to the team
-born and raised in tigard, went to osu
-average joe fans can identify with him and its a "feel good story" for them
-knows he has to work his butt off to become a NBA mainstay
-blue collar worker, could rub off on other players
-minimal pressure on him to suceed

Minuses for David Lucas
-may backfire 
-maybe not good enough for a roster spot
-could take roster spot from someone with more potential


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

> The pluses of bringing in David Lucas:
> -fathers relation to the team
> -born and raised in tigard, went to osu
> -average joe fans can identify with him and its a "feel good story" for them
> ...


You're missing the most important one -- help the Blazer's win. Which, IMO, he doesn't really have the ability to do. Invite him to training camp, but he's a longshot. James Lang would probably be the better option, we already know that he can contribute at the NBA level.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, I give up...

Let's draft this George Lucas kid. His stock is really rising right now...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just wanted to share this picture of David Lucas standing next to the 6'8" Kevin Love.....












And here is a couple more pictures of Ronny with Maurice Lucas...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

James Thomas would be a better signing then Lucas.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> James Thomas would be a better signing then Lucas.


neither one would be a better signing than the other.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just wanted to share this picture of David Lucas standing next to the 6'8" Kevin Love.....


depends on what site you look at, as to how tall Love is. Some say 6'8", some say 6'9" some say 6'10".


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> depends on what site you look at, as to how tall Love is. Some say 6'8", some say 6'9" some say 6'10".


Look how much taller the 6'10" Turiaf looks compared to both of them....

and I've always read that Love is 6'8"


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Look how much taller the 6'10" Turiaf looks compared to both of them....
> 
> and I've always read that Love is 6'8"



The fact that Turiaf is closer to the camera in the picture makes him appear larger than he really is [in comparison to the other players]. If they were standing next to each other, Turiaf wouldn't look as large.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Look how much taller the 6'10" Turiaf looks compared to both of them....
> 
> and I've always read that Love is 6'8"


the les schwab invite lists him at 6'9"

and there's a reason turiaf looks taller, he's at a different angle and closer to the camera.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Players are usually listed taller than they really are. Calling Lucas 6'8" is a stretch...maybe with his basketball shoes on. I know this because I know the guy personally....last year I was neighbors with Lamar Hurd and Chris Stephens off the OSU Basketball team, and hung out with Lucas a bunch. 

Anyways, I think that Lucas looks shorter than Love in that free-throw picture. 

As for Lucas vs. James Thomas...I really liked what I saw out of Thomas last year. I think that Thomas's larger framea and size help him to be a "banger" on the inside. I'm just afraid of Lucas getting pushed around too easy. I think that Lucas has a better touch around the basket for scoring, but that in the backup role that this roster spot will be, Thomas might be a better fit. 

If he actually got decent playing time, then Lucas might be a better PR move...I guess. Overall, however, I don't really think it matters too much. They should put them against each other to see how they do, but I definately liked what I saw out of Thomas in his limited playing time.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is Turiaf next to the 6'9" Maurice Lucas.....Turiaf looks a great deal taller....


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

im thinking maurice lucas probably isnt exactly 6'9 anymore since he is getting old


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Here is Turiaf next to the 6'9" Maurice Lucas.....Turiaf looks a great deal taller....


yah, if an early 20's Ronnie is taller than a early 50's maurice doesn't prove that David Lucas is shorter than Turiaf, I don't know what will..because it's not like people area always the same height when they're 53 when they're 23...


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

hey perfection where you livin this year at osu? I go there too


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> yah, if an early 20's Ronnie is taller than a early 50's maurice doesn't prove that David Lucas is shorter than Turiaf, I don't know what will..because it's not like people area always the same height when they're 53 when they're 23...



LoL, since when does someone shrink in their early 50's?....

people don't shrink until their in their 60's or 70's and their posture is all messed up....


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

as people grow older they lose height, it doesnt take until they turn 60 for this to take place, theres a certain time you reach your peak height, and from then on its all downhill slowly... and let me tell you, your peak height is not when your 50


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> LoL, since when does someone shrink in their early 50's?....


um...everybody shrinks. 

seriously, do you not know this? 



> people don't shrink until their in their 60's or 70's and their posture is all messed up....


I'd like you to meet my mom, my dad, all 3 of my uncles, and most everyone I know who's over 50.

Your body and posture starts to get worse the older you get. It's a fact of life.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> um...everybody shrinks.
> 
> seriously, do you not know this?
> 
> ...


Yea I know people shrink, but not in their early 50's.....

and seriously do you think if it was because he shrunk, it would make up that big of a difference, Turiaf looks a good 3 inches taller than Maurice....


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yea I know people shrink, but not in their early 50's.....
> 
> and seriously do you think if it was because he shrunk, it would make up that big of a difference, Turiaf looks a good 3 inches taller than Maurice....


People do shrink in their fifties. Before my dad passed away at age 55, he shrunk an inch down to 5'10" from 5'11".


As for JFizzle, last year I lived in Halsell Hall, which is where a bunch of the basketball players still live. I now live in a fraternity.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yea I know people shrink, but not in their early 50's.....
> 
> and seriously do you think if it was because he shrunk, it would make up that big of a difference, Turiaf looks a good 3 inches taller than Maurice....


if you took someone who was what my dads "height" was when he was 24 (6'1") and put him next ot my dad now, he'd tower over my dad. You'd be surprised how putting your body through that much pain (playing basketball) does to ones body.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

hahaha thats tight perfection i live in halsell this year with a basketball player


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> if you took someone who was what my dads "height" was when he was 24 (6'1") and put him next ot my dad now, he'd tower over my dad. You'd be surprised how putting your body through that much pain (playing basketball) does to ones body.


Not 3 inches.

You will do anything not to admit you are wrong that Lucas is not 6'8"....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Not 3 inches.
> 
> You will do anything not to admit you are wrong that Lucas is not 6'8"....



i never said that he was 6'8" and nothing more. I called into question your criteria for proof that he was short, and now you've provided even faultier proof.

What I DID say, was that he could be the 12-15th man, and that there are several players in his height range who prove that it's possible to have a player play the PF spot.

and yes, 3 inches is possible. You must not be around too many old people.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

dude zags, you are in college have you taken many health classes? Its inevitable, people can shrink that much. IT depends on how much there bodies react to age and how much activity they have put there body through. Just like when you wake up in the morning you are talller than when you go to sleep at night. People shrink as they get old starting in there 30's because there bones stop growing in there early 20's and they become less dense as the years pass them by


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

JFizzleRaider said:


> dude zags, you are in college have you taken many health classes? Its inevitable, people can shrink that much. IT depends on how much there bodies react to age and how much activity they have put there body through. Just like when you wake up in the morning you are talller than when you go to sleep at night. People shrink as they get old starting in there 30's because there bones stop growing in there early 20's and they become less dense as the years pass them by


hell, I know people MY age who are shorter now than when they were in high school, early 20's. It's a fact of life.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I called into question your criteria for proof that he was short, and now you've provided even faultier proof.


That isn't faultier proof, it's you being stubborn as always.....

You wouldn't be debating this with me if you didn't think that Lucas was solid 6'8" (which he isn't)



> What I DID say, was that he could be the 12-15th man, and that there are several players in his height range who prove that it's possible to have a player play the PF spot.


after the workout in an interview Nash said that Lucas is "too small to play the 4 and will likely have to become a 3 in the league", which means he is too small to play the 4 in the league...



> David Lucas, of Oregon State, told reporters at his workout with the Blazers that he's been working on facing up, and playing more small forward, because he doesn't have power-forward NBA size.




And I'm around 50 year olds enough to know that they don't shrink a magical 3" inches when they turn the big 5-0


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> dude zags, you are in college have you taken many health classes? Its inevitable, people can shrink that much. IT depends on how much there bodies react to age and how much activity they have put there body through. Just like when you wake up in the morning you are talller than when you go to sleep at night. People shrink as they get old starting in there 30's because there bones stop growing in there early 20's and they become less dense as the years pass them by


I'll ask my health professor tomorrow...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> That isn't faultier proof, it's you being stubborn as always.....


hehe, whatever.



> You wouldn't be debating this with me if you didn't think that Lucas was solid 6'8" (which he isn't)


yah, thats it.



> after the workout in an interview Nash said that Lucas is "too small to play the 4 and will likely have to become a 3 in the league", which means he is too small to play the 4 in the league...


he also said that ruben patterson wouldn't get any minutes this year. he also said (which you're convientently forgetting to include) that (paraphrasing) "but than again, Malik Rose is about this height, and he's done ok in this league".



> And I'm around 50 year olds enough to know that they don't shrink a magical 3" inches when they turn the big 5-0


I don't know why you're suggesting that one of us said people shrink a "magical 3 inches" when they turn 50. I don't know why you're trying to pin your argument on the implied notion that we suggested A: you shrink 3 inches and B: it happens exactly when you turn 50.

Maurice is not as tall as he was in the media guides, or when he played in the game. To use his height as a comparison is faulty, lazy and pointless. 


for starters, you shrink continually for your adulthood. I'm not as tall as i was 3 years ago, and I'll be even shorter in 3 years. 

I bet if you ask those guys if they're as tall as they were when they were 20-25, the vast majority will say no they're not. Weight shifts. Muscle mass and strenght diminishes (which is one thing that helps you be tall). Bones diminish.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> he also said that ruben patterson wouldn't get any minutes this year. he also said (which you're convientently forgetting to include) that (paraphrasing) "but than again, Malik Rose is about this height, and he's done ok in this league".


lol, you are a great manipulator...

So what? Nash said Ruben wouldn't get any minutes this year, but believe it or not the player is in control of that.....

A player is not in control of what position NBA GM's and scouts think they should play when they are trying to make the NBA, especially when the likliehood of them getting drafted is about 1,000,000 to 1



> I don't know why you're suggesting that one of us said people shrink a "magical 3 inches" when they turn 50. I don't know why you're trying to pin your argument on the implied notion that we suggested A: you shrink 3 inches and B: it happens exactly when you turn 50.


Turiaf is a good 3 inches taller than Lucas, he must of shrunk a lot before he turned 53....



> Maurice is not as tall as he was in the media guides, or when he played in the game. To use his height as a comparison is faulty, lazy and pointless.


Trying to argue that Lucas is not 6'8" is pretty pointless actually.....You know why? because as much as you and the Oregon State homers adore him, he will never be drafted, nor will he sign with an NBA team and if somehow he does end up playing for a team, he won't be a Power Forward, or ever amount to anything in the NBA....Turiaf is the better prospect for a reason...that reason is because scouts like players in "weaker conferences" :banana: who average similar #'s offensively to former Blazer's kids.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> lol, you are a great manipulator...
> 
> So what Nash said Ruben wouldn't get any minutes this year, but believe it or not the player is in control of that.....
> A player is not in control of what position NBA GM's and scouts think they should play when they are trying to make the NBA, especially when the likliehood of them getting drafted is about 1,000,000 to 1


what does him being drafted have to do with anything?

and what a lot of people think he should "play" doesn't necessarily mean squat when he's the last guy on the bench.



> Turiaf is a good 3 inches taller than Lucas, he must of shrunk a lot before he turned 53....


I guess Turiaf's hair had nothing to do with how tall he looked compared to Maurice, huh?



> Trying to argue that Lucas is not 6'8" is pretty pointless actually.....You know why? because as much as you and the Oregon State homers adore him, he will never be drafted, nor will he sign with an NBA team and if somehow he does end up playing for a team, he won't be a Power Forward, or ever amount to anything in the NBA....


who said he'd be drafted? you don't know if he'll sign with an NBA team or not, and you don't know if he'll be a PF (and if he's not who the hell cares? We're talking about the last guy on the bench. His position is really pointless to harp on about.). And not only that, you don't know if he'll ever amount to anything. A lot of people try to think they know what a player will end up being like, and they don't know. 

Tons of people (including those on this board and in our media) were convinced that Travis Outlaw would be out of the league when his first contract was up. Infact, some thought at BEST, he'd be able to play minor minutes in 3-4 years from now.

and who said he'd amount of anything anyways? You keep putting arguments in my mouth, that I never said or typed.


> Turiaf is the
> better prospect for a reason...that reason is because scouts like players in "weaker conferences" :banana: who average similar #'s offensively to former Blazer's kids.....


who really cares if Turiaf is a better prospect? this isnt' a case of signing Lucas as a free agent, or drafting Turiaf. The only person who's made that claim (implied it) is you.

I don't think you'll find anyone here who thinks we should draft Lucas, or keep him over a more skilled person. But if Lucas is fighting Turiaf for the right to be the scrub 12-15th man, he's not nearly as good as you think he is.


not only that, if you think Turiaf is 3 inches taller than Maurice, and you keep trumpetting out Maurice's playing height of 6'9", I guess that means Turiaf is a 7 footer, no?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

So, uhh, Who do you guys think the Blazers will draft?


----------

